# Worms in my Radishes



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

For the first time ever my radishes have been infested by worms. Three out of four were ruined. Can somebody tell me why this has happened? In the past I may have had a worm or two in the whole batch, but this is ridiculous. I have two more plantings growing and will plant a couple more times. Can I prevent this problem. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Idahofarmergal (Jun 13, 2003)

I get root maggots, too. In my turnips and rutabagas, also. I screen them out with reemay put over the seeds right after seeding. If you wait a few days the root maggot flies will have already laid their eggs by your seeds. I've also heard that a colar of sawdust around the plant or seeded area will discourage the fly from laying eggs, but have not tried it. I plant several different varieties of radishes and have noticed that the maggots seem to prefer the round, red ones. If I plant some of those and some white icicles and french breakfast at the same time, I can get away with not covering. I sacrifice the red radishes but get a pretty good crop of the others.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I was unable to get any French Breakfast locally, so I used the round kind this year for the first time. Guess I learned my lesson. Thanks for your input.

Nomad


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

You can also dig in woodashes as a preventative.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I dredged up this post from last year because I pulled my turnips today and found <shudder> root maggots. 

I hate those bugs!

Has anyone tried Bt or DE for these nasty little stinkers? Was it effective?

Thanks,
Pony!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I had no similar problem this year. The only thing different is that I tilled in horse manure before planting. Maybe the worms didn't care for the taste. 

Nomad


----------



## Barb (May 14, 2002)

Floating row covers are a great preventive. It keeps the flies from laying the eggs. I've also had some success with putting magnesium (epsom salts) in with the seeds. Works especially well with onions


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Barb said:


> Floating row covers are a great preventive. It keeps the flies from laying the eggs. I've also had some success with putting magnesium (epsom salts) in with the seeds. Works especially well with onions


Row covers aren't a possibility right now, but I already have lots of epsom salts (Green peppers love them).

THANK YOU!

Pony!


----------



## Barb (May 14, 2002)

Pony, You can get sheer curtain panels (the old fashioned kind with small holes) at places like the Salvation Army for about a nickel. They are really light and are good for small areas.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Barb said:


> Pony, You can get sheer curtain panels (the old fashioned kind with small holes) at places like the Salvation Army for about a nickel. They are really light and are good for small areas.


Woo-hoo! Great idea!

Thanks, Barb! I was thinking of heading out to the resale shops and garage sales this weekend, so I'll keep an eye out for those.

I wonder if tulle would work, or if the holes are two big? (I have about 5 or 6 yards left from a bridal shower we through last Summer.)

Pony!


----------

